# Trees



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Canon A-1 
Sigma 14mm f3.5
Ilford XP2 Super


----------



## vonnagy

misty trees, mt. yonah georgia usa
canon d10






these are oldies taken back in '86 i've just scanned.


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

hi ksmattfish,

could you give a little bit background into treesitter? looks like an interesting story...


----------



## ksmattfish

vonnagy said:
			
		

> hi ksmattfish,
> 
> could you give a little bit background into treesitter? looks like an interesting story...



This was one of the last remaining large elm trees in Kansas.  Borders bookstore bought the lot it was on and built a store.  They wanted to cut it down to make a parking lot, and there was much local protest.  They ended up leaving the tree, but pretty much paving right up to it on one side.  Supposedly this isn't very good for the tree, and within a few years it was truely barely alive.  Early one morning a tree cutting service was spotted taking the big branches off.  This young woman got up into the tree as the workers took a break.  She sat in the tree with a protest vigel at the base of the stump for a few weeks.  I'll try to dig up some of my early photography of the big elm tree.


----------



## vonnagy

wow, that is an interesting story.. it would be great to see other pics for that! thanks!


----------



## cowbert098




----------



## vonnagy

cowbert, i like the twisty tree, looks like an ent from lotr


----------



## stick35

This loses some of it's beauty with the resize that makes it fit here, but I figured I'd throw it up here anyway.


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## carlita




----------



## Jewel

Ferntree


----------



## cowbert098




----------



## Chump

Oh Vancouver how I can not wait.






Steve


----------



## P Bailey

Kodak Vigilant Six-20


----------



## ksmattfish

P. Bailey- very nice.  I see this sort of composition a lot with tree shots.  Tried it myself many times.  This is probably the best job I've seen though.  Good work, and I like it extra special 'cause of the camera you used.


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cich

--cich


----------



## simnine




----------



## CrazyAva

Wow, some really great pictures in here!!


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## chinagirl

only in  in your eyes :tree is beauty .....


----------



## manda

Chump said:
			
		

>



WWWWWWWWWOOOOO!!!!!!! What a shot!


----------



## Sweetest

Edited due to broken link


----------



## manda

i love that first shot girly!
Baby..where u been all ym life?


----------



## Sweetest

lol mands, i think you've been stalking me tonight. here, lyptonvillage, and u2page...i've been to all three of those places at the same time you have.

it's kinda stalkerish-weird-creepy-cool in a kinda stalkerish-weird-creepy-cool-kinda way.  IF you know what I mean.

:ninja:


----------



## manda

you and your :ninja: !!!

is ok dear, ive been stalking you for sure
who wouldnt?


----------



## LaFoto

_Edited due to broken link
_


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Harpper

Nice pilgram. I like that first one you took.


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

_Edited due to broken link
_


----------



## Bruno

Edited due to broken link


----------



## terri

LaFoto: that first tree image of yours up there is really fabulous.   It has an orther-worldly quality to it that is very arresting, probably due to the cloud formation and how the branches are hitting it.   Love that straight shadow thrown over the road, too.....  

Excellent!


----------



## Camper Dave

nice photos folks 

mine are a bit small unfortunately as they're all off my site:


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Pilgrim thanks for the positive feed back, 
I think youre a very good landscape and nature photographer, nice work as usual.
 :scratch: Are #s 2 & 3 looking down on few year old trees :?:
And where these take with the Rebel-D


----------



## pilgrim

Thanks Jeff   

Yah, they were taken with the D-rebel and stock lens.
I'm not to sure what #2 and 3 are... But I am looking down on what ever they are. They were some sort of bush thing, I think I even titled the photo "bushy thing", and "bushy things"


----------



## photong

Wow, the BW close ups, looking up at the tree images are creeeeeeeeeeeepy...me like


----------



## Lungfarmer

Heh, those 2nd and 3rd ones are neat pilgrim, I have horrid eyesight so when I take off my glasses and look at them they look like weird alien fireworks or something.


----------



## jimi

a tree beside my house at sunset.


----------



## kwjones




----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

Lungfarmer said:
			
		

> Heh, those 2nd and 3rd ones are neat pilgrim, I have horrid eyesight so when I take off my glasses and look at them they look like weird alien fireworks or something.



hehe, thanks Lungfarmer


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ats

Edited due to broken link


----------



## raul_the_truck

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

Great shots in here Pilgrim


----------



## Alison

From my backyard


----------



## badazzpanda

Random tree halfway up victoria peak, HK.
Long shutter speed + aeroplane!


----------



## Peldor

Edited due to broken link


----------



## sabman

Olympus D-560

Shutter- 1/200th 
ISO- 100
f/8.6


----------



## Lungfarmer

Some "trees"


----------



## hobbes28

Lungfarmer, those are great.  Good composition and idea.

Pilgrim, I don't know that I've ever told you but all of your pictures are phenominal.  What setup to you use mostly?


----------



## Corry




----------



## pilgrim

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Lungfarmer, those are great.  Good composition and idea.
> 
> Pilgrim, I don't know that I've ever told you but all of your pictures are phenominal.  What setup to you use mostly?




:shock: 
thanks hobbes! 
I use the d-rebel with the kit lens (18-55mm) sometimes I'll strap on the 400mm telephoto (those are the only lenses I have).


oh, and thanks matt


----------



## colin

This is kind of ruined by the telegraph wire that went through the tree ;&lt;


----------



## danalec99




----------



## colin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mygrain

NO photoshop applied.


----------



## mygrain

Man there are some really good photos on this thread!!!


----------



## mistakendavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mygrain

Nice shots MD! This is a treat for those who have not seen them yet!!! What gear were you using?


----------



## mistakendavis

i used a canon 2000 with a tripod this was i think t-max iso 400, and the fog helped me out too.


----------



## rsilfverberg




----------



## Brently

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ZacKrohn

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin




----------



## Karalee




----------



## LaFoto

Nice one, Kara - and kind of hard to decide which theme to choose for this one, isn't it? Should it go into "Trees"? Should it go into "Looking up" - can go into BOTH .
Must go scan a couple of new tree pics...


----------



## raul_the_truck

Here are some of mine...

*One link is broken*


----------



## Nikon Fan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee

Ahhhhh this threads ALIVE again 

Nice shots people.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## mygrain

does this count?


----------



## Daniel

mygrain said:
			
		

> does this count?



Absolutely...


----------



## Nikon Fan

Thanks Matt


----------



## LaFoto

mygrain said:
			
		

> does this count?



....though it would also go with a theme-thread that Vonnagy once started on "fungus"-something. Must be around here somewhere (on page 3 or so?)


----------



## mygrain

Cool thanks LA. I'll look for that thread.


----------



## Aga

Edited due to broken link


----------



## blutiful

Not nearly as good as everyone elses, pic, but, a different kind of tree

Grandfather Willow


----------



## JonMikal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, Jon, I know where you took that first!  Where there are those old columns .

Hard to decide with those two where to put them, right, since we've got an extra theme up on birch trees as of late, plus the one on "mushrooms, fungus and other stuff (that grows in the back of your fridge)" once created by Vonnagy.

Instead of only talking --- would I maybe find a tree pic to put up here???

OK, quickly scanned one taken during a walk this fall:


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## tmpadmin

Edited due to broken link


----------



## iphoto

Quite interesting images . Wish we could get all of them together under one gallery, it will can become a story in itself


----------



## JonesGal

here's my tree...

http://public.fotki.com/JonesGal/picturesbyajonesgirl/treeflower.html


----------



## simnine

Some cypress trees I happened upon today.


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## tylerbiss

Edited due to broken link


----------



## plumkrazy




----------



## Lula

tylerbiss said:
			
		

>





those really caught my eye :shock: :shock: and i dont know why!


----------



## Time to Get Moving




----------



## so gti




----------



## so gti




----------



## Picksure




----------



## Corry

so gti: that last one is super cool!  

Picksure: I love the composition and the dof!  Nice job!


----------



## Picksure

core_17 said:
			
		

> Picksure: I love the composition and the dof!  Nice job!



Inspired by TPF!!  

Thanks much.


----------



## Corry




----------



## 4HourNap

...............


----------



## Niki

Edited due to broken link


----------



## raul_the_truck

Here is a tree in a park in Redmond, WA.


----------



## simnine




----------



## DIRT

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry




----------



## lopix




----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Andrea K

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dfr

` Here in Northern California, they can get a bit overgrown, if not pruned! lol
`




`




`
` Avenue of the Giants, Redwood National Park.


----------



## Paparazzi Paul

One Mighty River Red Gum at Guilford Victoria, Australia.


----------



## skiboarder72

Awesome shots guys!!

Here are mine


----------



## Paparazzi Paul

This is an Australian Bunya Pine, a close relative of the monkey puzzle of the Andes. A living fossil from the days of Gondwanaland  when Antarctica, South America, India, Africa and Australia was one big land mass about 200 million years ago.


----------



## PrecociousEmber




----------



## PrecociousEmber

oops. i have more. sorry 
















just thought i'd contribute what i've got.


----------



## PrecociousEmber




----------



## David A Sercel




----------



## knewbee

bryce utah


----------



## PrecociousEmber

I really like how the tree frames the pic. I'm thinking about cropping it so there's nothing on the left side or bottom between the trunk and edge of the pic.


----------



## inneist

PrecociousEmber, I share your passion for trees. 

This is my work.


----------



## PrecociousEmber

wow. that's great. i guess trees are one of the things i photograph most often. trees and flowers.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## arshana

I have some too. But it's not as good as what's posted here.
















Took the last one from a bus.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

If any of you have seen my tree tunnel in the landscapes and nature forum, this is one of the trees in that tunnel





I was laying down facing the trunk of the tree in this shot


----------



## uberben




----------



## elchrispy

My first post, go easy on me please.


----------



## LaFoto

Oops! Has someone planted this one head down? This looks as if the roots were forced to stick out and become a tree head, while the tree head was forced to become the roots... :roll:


----------



## pursuer




----------



## Labonte

'
Gustav Adolfs Church, in Sundsvall in the background


----------



## JTHphoto

LaFoto, your upside down tree is crazy!  Here are some of my trees, most have already been posted on here at some point, but i'd thought i'd include them in here for posterity...

*1.  Deserted*






*2. Forest Through the Trees*






*3.  Exposed*






*4.  A Tree*






*5. Alone*


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Natureza

 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
  ByeBye


----------



## WNK




----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=403


----------



## Kevin D Burns

Edited due to broken link


----------



## KP_1421

click image 4 bigger size


----------



## Ganoderma

Some bayan Ficus religiosa from eastern taiwan.  biggest ficus i have seen.  cant wait to go to South America!














lousy picture with an old HP p&S 
Carmanah Walbran Vancouver Island, BC Canada





Sprouting Mimosa Hostilis.  it will be a tree someday i guess.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v486/kadakuda/?action=view&current=hbwr.jpg


----------



## PetersCreek

Something whimsical...




(clickable)


----------



## bc_steve

so much wood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## chris foxe

out & about today & saw this, couldnt pass it up


----------



## LaFoto

Pietzmoor_6Mar2011_02 by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## bribrius




----------



## Philmar

The pagoda of Sensō-ji, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunrise over tree outside Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bowling Green, lower Manhattan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mountains near Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Forbidden City - Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




tree and Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

E.T. Seton Park - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Autumn colours - Hilton Falls Reservoir by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise silhouette - Niagara Falls (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

thirsty tree - Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




roots in Rincon de La Vieja National Park - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




4 trees - farmland near Argyle, Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Trees covered in ice from the spray of Niagara Falls - Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail of a birch tree- Niagara Falls gorge by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

155_NearCasaDoRabacal by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Silhouetted tree - Pays Dogon in Mali, Africa by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Georgia mountain ridge


----------



## Philmar

Kawah Putih - West Java, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




end of another day - Bahia Drake, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Vinales, Pinar del Rio - Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach boardwalk - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Off leash doggy park silhouette - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## limr

rs Three prongs by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Trees by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

early morning rays on trees in the coffee fields - Alajuela, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dagwood56




----------



## Philmar

fiery sunset - Guanacaste, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




High Park cherry blossoms by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wet tree - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## woolybear




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## snowbear

DSC_6881.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunrise - La Ville de Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Kasbah of the Oudayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## yamaha pat

Avenue of the Giants.


----------



## jcdeboever

Wig Tree
XT2, Tair 135mm f2.8, Custom Chrome simulation


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

White Birch


----------



## orf

r




http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## qmr55

Trees at City Hall by Sam LaMothe, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Braineack

jcdeboever said:


> Wig Tree
> XT2, Tair 135mm f2.8, Custom Chrome simulation
> 
> View attachment 149636



love this one!  The color/tones are awesome.




DSC_2307 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Archaeological excavations at Royal Palace .- Mrauk U,Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

Have been having so much fun with trees.


----------



## Philmar

Lone tree in Taung Tha Man Lake - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Revue AC-3s, 35mm lens with yellow filter, APX 400 (pushed to 1600), Adonal 1+25, 30 minutes  at 20°C with slight agitation.

The Paar at Ottmaring


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over western moat of the Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen Lake Ontario breakwall - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman on Taung Tha Man Lake, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Taken at 12:00 AM this morning. I noticed a strange glow of light coming off the golf course, so I set up my 80mm/XT2 on a tripod. It was 0° out.


----------



## katsrevenge

Winter Storm by Kat M., on Flickr
In my backyard, last night, around 2 am.

And down by the flooded, frozen river...



Winter Storm by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

All taken in the Heilachwald woods, near Kissing in Bavaria


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Winter&#x27;s accumulation of ice - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woodbine Beach boardwalk morning - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eyelevel finder, no batteries required. Nikkor 55 f3.5 micro pre ai. Tri X. Shot f/16 @1/400s


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Detail of Bodhi tree trunk in Buddhist temple of Wat Po - Bangkok, Thailand by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Lone Tree on the Hill


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Jeff G

Great shot, only thing that could make it better is Bigfoot wandering in the background!


----------



## Breezy85

Jeff G said:


> Great shot, only thing that could make it better is Bigfoot wandering in the background!



That would be the cherry on the cake! Haha!


----------



## espresso2x




----------



## Philmar

Torre del Gallo - Florence, Tuscany by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dusk over cormorant nesting colony - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil Nice x2!


----------



## Philmar

Thanks Jeff





Milan modernity by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Trees covered in ice from the frozen mist of Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunnyside Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Boreal forest dominated by spruce trees - Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rancabali Tea Plantation - Ciwidey, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## rosh4u

Philmar said:


> Rancabali Tea Plantation - Ciwidey, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Amazing shot!


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Small village on the Dogon Escarpment - Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely trees......


----------



## smithdan




----------



## Philmar

rosh4u said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rancabali Tea Plantation - Ciwidey, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shot!
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station and autumn&#x27;s glory - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Natural ice sculptures - Ashbriges Bay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mangrove forest - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen Lake Ontario sea spray - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, I love the opposite climates, you seriously get around!   Excellent as always.


----------



## Philmar

Remnants of a greiving family&#x27;s memorial to their lost child by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Richard Hutchings

Just found this thread and had to share my tree.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Richard Hutchings said:


> Just found this thread and had to share my tree.View attachment 169804



Very nice. Why upside down, is it a reflection in water?


----------



## Fred von den Berg

1.



 
2.



 
3.

Three from this morning's walk with the dog.


----------



## Richard Hutchings

Fred von den Berg said:


> Richard Hutchings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this thread and had to share my tree.View attachment 169804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Why upside down, is it a reflection in water?
Click to expand...

It was just a boring tree until I turned it upside down. Now it looks like a reflection and in my mind it's more interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_2250 by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm is a brewin&#x27; over Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Thomas Edison Home, Ft. Meyers, Fl


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise love at the beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## JonFZ300




----------



## Philmar

Pre-sunset Ashbridges bay - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## danbob6




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

These are blooms from some type of local tree. Sorry, I don't know the name.


----------



## danbob6

Tree hands


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Here be pirates!_


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Lake Ontario, a fallen tree, two ducks and Mississauga skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A couple of avian tourists (Canadian geese) view Parliament Hill from the flooded Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Dirt road to civilization - Toronto in the background by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise over Lake Ontario from Secret Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flooded Ottawa River by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Monster In The Tree


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 181379


Wow this is gorgeous ...total perfection!!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Jeff G

Zulu, that is a fantastic shot!


----------



## crf8

Blue Ridge Parkway drive


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Philmar

Barren trees and colourful leaves - Don Valley, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn in Glen Stewart Park - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter arrives before autumn leaves - Christie Bandshell, Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

European white birch trees - Toronto Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


First snow over fall colours by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fallen tree after a winter storm by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Awesome shot Phil, the fallen tree silhouetted against the sunset is a beautiful shot.


----------



## stk

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise pastoral scene - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Magnificent  colors Phil!


----------



## Philmar

Covered in frozen lake spray from earlier storms off Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## terry_g

The Shoe Tree Refuge For Lost Soles.
Somewhere near Prince Rupert.


----------



## terry_g




----------



## Philmar

Archaeological excavations at Royal Palace .- Mrauk U,Myanmar by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

First big storm of the year 2019 - Kew Gardens, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fallen from the previous ice storm on the shore of Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at fence&#x27;s end on the shore of Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Dusk over cormorant nesting colony - Lake Ontario, Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Large tree on Woodbine beach boardwalk by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Trees of Marilyn Bell Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

park in Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Hazy horizons make for interesting sunrises - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Hoarfrost in Anchorage


----------



## Joel Bolden

Very old Flowering Cherry in the spring outside the town of Port Matilda, PA.


----------



## Philmar

Fall colours in the background by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marilyn Bell Park and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Biltmore Estate, NC


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Philmar

The day before Friday the 13th by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn sunrise - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

When autumn rolls around and their leaves are lost these dawn redwoods, known as the Three Sisters, really stand out. by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

moss covered trees in a lenga forest trail by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

old one but I love it


----------



## Philmar

Armoury Street, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Autumn fall colors in High Park, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Old tree lined street - Colonia de Sacremento, Uruguay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

They grow&#x27;em big in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Been a dry summer thus far - Kew Beach off-leash dog park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fool&#x27;s Paradise overlooking Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Mangrove forest - Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## _Jeff_

Persistence.


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Lone tree in a Jaigarh Fort courtyard - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 205236


wow ..they look like they are dancing..lol


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Fool&#x27;s Paradise overlooking Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

When autumn rolls around and their leaves are lost these dawn redwoods, known as the Three Sisters, really stand out. by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr




Spooooky!!! Kew Garden&#x27;s dawn redwoods look even MORE impressive in the fog by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr




Kew Garden&#x27;s dawn redwoods, known as the Three Sisters by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

My Flowering Dogwood is in bloom.


----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Philmar

City skyline at sunset as seen from the wasteland of the cormorant nesting site in Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk over birdhouse by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Mornings near the boardwalk by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2020


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Hazy lazy days of summer are back by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pugbully

A Lone Sycamore 
Sanborn, NY


----------



## Philmar

Misty fog between Secret Beach and Scarborough Bluffs - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Trees of Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bench of Cherry Beach by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## joelbolden

Nice composition.


----------



## TATTRAT

Aldie, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Toronto at dawn by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Full moon rising over the Leuty by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunrise paddleboarder by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Beginning of fall colours by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gloomy Monday by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

West branch of the Don River -as seen from the Overlea Blvd bridge by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2021: Delaplane, Paris, Mt.Weather by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

One from the UK 






Les


----------



## Philmar

Autumn splendour in the Beaches by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## idle

Ahhh trees! A never ending source of great shots!

This recent shot was made using my infrared converted Sony A7R and then turned into art in Corel Painter



Cockle Bay Stream by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## idle

Trees for drama.............



Here be Evil Spirits by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## idle

Waitakere Forest (artified in Corel Painter)


Through a Waitakere Window by Michael J Breen, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Philmar

West branch of the Don River -as seen from the Overlea Blvd bridge by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Another view of that gnarly maple at Mt Auburn Cemetery



Thread Leaf Maple by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

WOW - that's amazing 'peg.    ^^


----------



## Philmar

Red dogwoods in full fall regalia - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Boardwalk in the autumn by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise jog on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Another pastel sunrise over the Woodbine boardwalk by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kay Gardner Beltline Trail after a blizzard by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Scarborough Bluffs in the background by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tree silhouette by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter evenings by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise through the frozen lake spray by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dawn Redwood after the April snow fall - Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy walk in Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Major silhouette by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marilyn Bell park by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Fishermen in Taung Tha Man Lake - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over the last remaining tree in the cormorant breeding site by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Late afternoon autumn sun lights up a Pennsylvania mountain trail I'm on.


----------



## Philmar

Foggy day in Kew gardens by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roots in the blizzard by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

